
Retrospective on a horizontal product failure to launch - iaincollins
https://medium.com/@iaincollins/inkrato-f25eb6e0f162#.uj6dourac
======
iaincollins
I tried, and didn't do terribly well, at launching a horizontal web based
product and this a short retrospective.

It's a bit light on details but I'm happy to answer any questions for anyone
who going through (or thinking about trying) to do something similar.

I'd also find it interesting if anyone wants to pick it apart or press for
details (feel free to be blunt).

